# Power for a Digitech Whammy?



## eventhetrees (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey

Just bought a whammy used with no adapter. Thought I could just plug it into my Voodoo Labs Power Plus 2 with no problem. But it doesn't fit. The Line 6 adapters fit, it lights up, but no sound. I use the power all line 6 adapter, lights up, but no sound. 

2.5mm Barrel AC Cable, Voodoo Lab

Would this extension work? It claims it should. Do I have to plug it into the designated Line 6 or any plug?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 4, 2011)

Digitech power adaptors are touchy as hell.. honestly, I would look on ebay (esp if you are ordering online anyways) or try your best to get the EXACT digitech one that comes with digitech units.. I think its the H-PAC or something?? 

All I know, is when I had a no-name adaptor even with the same specs as the digitech one, It wouldnt power on my EX-7 or RP50; and I read a lot online how some people even blew their units due to using a non-digitech adaptor. 

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but just be careful.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 4, 2011)

might be wrong. but i think the boss adapters might work?


----------



## Scordare (Oct 4, 2011)

The adapter for my Whammy IV is 9V AC 1.3A...even has it printed on the side of the pedal. The boss psa120 is 9V DC 500mA. AC voltage and high amps needed..Buy the right, specific adapter.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 5, 2011)

The whammy has a HUGE power draw, hence the 1.3A adapter, you really can't get around without it.


----------



## Variant (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, you gotta find that weirdo Whammy adapter, I'm afraid.


----------



## eventhetrees (Oct 6, 2011)

Its 9 VAC~50/60Hz 1.3 A

So yeah a specific adapter it is... so its AC not DC?


----------



## crg123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Really hate to bump this dead thread but I didn't want to create a new one since this already exists. 

So I just bought a digitech Whammy and was wondering if the 9 VAC 1.3 A (red) power input of my SKB stagefive pedalboard would work. I'm scared about messing with it because I've blown pedals in the past using the wrong power supply. Judging from this thread it seems like it will be ok, but you can never be too careful

Also on the topic of the whammy. Where would you say is the best placement in my chain:

Here is my pedal chain as it is now. 

Guitar>Keeley compressor>Maxon OD808>Boss NS-2>Blackstar>(loop) Boss GE-7 EQ (Rhythm setting)>Boss GE-7 EQ (Lead setting)> ISP Decimator.

I'll prolly just figure the second part out myself but just figured I'd ask.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 26, 2013)

The correct power supply for the Whammy is the Digitech PS0913B. The Line 6 PX-2 also works (and is usually easier to find at my store ) The connection you've described on your SKB pedalboard sounds like it should work.

I'd put the Whammy first in the chain, after the guitar, since it's a pitch-based effect.


----------



## sage (Jun 26, 2013)

Whammy after the compressor.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Ari


----------

